# where to go for sharks



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

me and my buddys have decided to take on bridge fishing trying to get some sharks but not sure which bridge to go on we went on bob sikes wednesday night about 3/4 of the way down but i don't think we were prepared we only caught lady fish and blue fish we used frozen mullet for cut bait and then the lady fish we caught.
Help would be much appreciated


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

If you had been at Navarre pier this morning you would have had many sharks to cast to. I caught a 3' shark (not sure what kind) and saw a nice blacktip caught among others. Only things I saw caught were sharks and ladyfish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

There are a ton of sharks at Bob Sikes Gulf Breeze side, they love the ladyfish.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yea thats what I've been reading ill probably go back there and set up a bottom rig and hope for shark or reds


----------

